# old traps



## great hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently bought a box of old traps in an estate sale and found a few that a can't find much info on. There is a #1 stakawt long spring with dog, ive seen several dogless on here, a #1 champion long spring with a B stamped in the pan. Does anyone know anything about these as far as age and value. There was also a a victor double long that appears to say #4 1/2, is that a size that was made or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

The champion or (Briddel ) was made into the 1960s. Not worth much. If in good shape a nice starter for a collector just getting started.

The #1 Sta-kawt if in good/fine shape may be worth a few bucks. Condition matters. It was probobly made in the mid 1930s. What does the pan say? What company name?

The 4 1/2 what name is on the pan? Does it say Victor or have the cut out V ?


----------



## great hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

The sta-kawt pan just says sta-kawt reg us pat across the top, no1 in the center and made in the usa across the bottom. I got two of those both in very good condition. The victor says oneida victor and has the v cut out.
I've never been a trap collector but my wife picked me up this box of traps for $5 a trap figuring I could use them on my line. When I started going through them and found a victor #14 jump and some newhouse traps that appear to be forged with yokes going up holding on rivited jaws I got interested in what I got.


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

Sounds like you got a great deal. If you take pics and post them on Trapperman. Com you will get better info than I gave. Also you will get some accurate prices there. Just make a post about old trap values and post pics of traps.

It's fun to start collecting. I can't retire with the ones I have but it's fun to research these old traps.

Have fun and Happy Trapping, Joe


----------



## great hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok thanks for your help. Ya I have been having a lot of fun with the research, already thinking about trying to find some other cool old traps


----------

